# Galaxy S3: Bargeldloses Zahlen per NFC !



## TacTic (14. Juli 2012)

Hiho,

als ich neulich bei McDonalds war (hier in Hamburg) hab ich diese NFC Terminals an jeder Kasse bemerkt und gedacht: "Hey, jetzt wo du nen NFC Handy hast, kannst das doch mal benutzen"
Naja, nicht so einfach wie ich dachte. Hab mal versucht per google was zu finden, aber nichts konkretes gefunden.
Ich weiß inzwischen nur, dass es anscheinend verschiedene NFC Methoden gibt zu bezahlen, da sich wie so oft keiner einigen kann und jeder sein eigenes System zum Standard machen will...
Da gibt es dann Paypass von MasterCard, Paywave von Visa, Girogo von den Sparkassen und Google Wallet von Google und noch wem anders.
Nachdem ich dann also stundenlang Infos gesucht habe, aber nicht herausfinden konnte, was das nun für ein System bei McDonalds ist, hab ich mal den Kundenservice von McDonalds angerufen.
Die wussten allerdings auch nicht was das ist und haben versprochen dem nachzugehen und mir eine Email zu schicken.
Nunja, eine Woche später kam nun die Antwort und es handelt sich wohl um das Paypass System von Mastercard.
Hab mich gefreut, da ich bei MLP bin und von daher eine MasterCard Kreditkarte habe.
Allerdings hab ich versucht herauszufinden, wie das nun geht, aber kein Erfolg gehabt.
Es gibt soweit ich weiß keine Paypass App.
Also was muss ich tun damit ich mit Hilfe meines S3 über NFC bezahlen kann?
Konnten die das nicht vielleicht noch ein wenig komplizierter machen, damit NIEMALS jemand einen BigMac per NFC bezahlt? 

Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar! 

ps.
Könnte ich evtl. auch Google Wallet benutzen? Hab gehört da kriegt man 10$ Startguthaben. Das reicht für nen McMenu.


----------



## onliner (14. Juli 2012)

TacTic schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Also was muss ich tun damit ich mit Hilfe meines S3 über NFC bezahlen kann? Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar!


 
Servus,



du kannst in Deutschland noch gar nicht damit Zahlen.
Feldversuche sind erst gestartet
Sobald die Unternehmen und "Datenschützer" Ihr i.O. abgegeben haben
N-Mark-Logo als Kennzeichnung NFC-zertifizierter Geräte
Dieses Zeichen muss an der Kasse abgebracht sein ! http://www.nfc-forum.org/home/n-mark.jpg
Weitere informative Quelle => Alles zum Thema NFC und NFC Handy!
Damit bist du hier einer der, der vmtl. eine Grundsatzdiskussion losgetretten hat mit NFC-Handys 

Gruß onliner

Edit: Ein älterer Bericht http://www.crn.de/etail/artikel-94679.html


----------



## TacTic (14. Juli 2012)

Zunächst erstmal danke für deine Antwort! 

Gut zu wissen dass das alles noch gar nicht richtig umgesetzt ist.
Ich habe aber inzwischen in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass es wem gelungen ist mit Hilfe der Market Enabler App (die ich aber nicht im PlayStore finden kann), die Google Wallet App zu installieren und er damit sogar schon etwas in Deutschland bezahlen konnte.
Fragt mich nicht wie genau das funktioniert (er hat wohl irgendwo etwas auf US T-Online gestellt oder so ähnlich), aber das hatte bei einem geklappt.
Andererseits haben mehrere andere Leute geschrieben, dass es bei ihnen nicht geklappt hat.

Bin noch ziemlich unwissend in dem Thema, aber werde mal schauen was ich noch so rausfinde.
Werd euch auf dem laufenden halten, und falls einer von euch was neues hat, bitte immer her damit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juli 2012)

In Südkorea kann man ja scon seit längerer Zeit per NFC zahlen und dort gibt es fünf verschiedene Anbieter mit fünf verschiedenen Terminals pro Kassa. 

So wie es aussieht, dürfte es bei uns auch nicht anders laufen.


----------

